# Which way do I run the Laminate Flooring?



## Fat B (Jan 26, 2007)

I've done some research on this and some say to run it with the length of the room.  Most say to run it parallel to the light coming in the room.  I'm not too sure which way is parallel to the light.  I have a room that is 45' x 14'.  The windows large picture windows and are along the 45' wall.  Do I run it with the long ways of the room so the first row is 45' long?  Or should I run it perpendicular to the windows so the first row is 14' long?  

Thanks!


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 26, 2007)

I vote for the 45' run.
Glenn


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 26, 2007)

I second that.  Less cutting.  And when you walk into the room the light from the windows won't make the seams quite as noticeable.


----------



## Deathlok (Sep 30, 2007)

It all depends. If your  going to  run the laminate up a set of stairs, then make sure you run the laminate lengthwise, or else you will be cutting a million small pieces to fit the stairs. 

I ran mine so that the in such a way that it makes the room look bigger. As you sit down on the sofa, the pieces of laminate run lengthwise, so the lines  give the illusion of a bigger room.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 30, 2007)

glennjanie said:


> I vote for the 45' run.
> Glenn


Me to, I have been in rooms with it ran the other way and they looked squashed


----------

